# lights dim when using blow dryer



## jkddel (May 29, 2017)

when a customer plugs in a blow dryer & turns it on, the lights dim in the same room. I checked all breakers, they read 120v. I checked all wires to breakers, they are secure. what could be the cause of this issue.

thank you


----------



## Canadian sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

jkddel said:


> when a customer plugs in a blow dryer & turns it on, the lights dim in the same room. I checked all breakers, they read 120v. I checked all wires to breakers, they are secure. what could be the cause of this issue.
> 
> thank you




Sounds like you need to call an electrician


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

jkddel said:


> when a customer plugs in a blow dryer & turns it on, the lights dim in the same room. I checked all breakers, they read 120v. I checked all wires to breakers, they are secure. what could be the cause of this issue.
> 
> thank you


Basically if lights do dim with hairdryer kick on then few possiblitys can be curpit.,,

useally loose connection is most common curpit. 

and with long runs circuit if it was #14 NM cable expect some pretty good voltage drop on that much load.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Loose wire!






Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I let my hair dry naturally :001_huh:

Well, it's not as thick as when I was young, but I let it dry naturally way back then too:thumbsup:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll bet it's a 1500 watt hair dryer, huh? Plug it in, in the kitchen.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow! I've never seen this happen before....


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

if it was really a "blow" dryer... no one would be complaining.....


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Check the voltage while the dryer is running at the receptacle the dryer is plugged into. Probably either a loose connection or voltage drop.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

